# Miss Pumpkin, The PinUp



## Miss Pumpkin (Apr 19, 2007)

"You're so vaaaaaaaaaaiiin" Sing with me!!! Hehehe. 

Well as some of you know I've been doing some PinUp modeling recently, and I think it's helping me feel better with myself, who knows, maybe posing infront of a camera might help with my self esteem (or lack of)

So I'll be posting pics of my photoshoots in this thread, if someone gets annoyed.... Sorry!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The photographers are often surprised because these are actually my everyday clothes, haha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




__________________________________________________  _______

(c) Daniel Nores































I need to learn how to make a basic but nice looking website 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for looking!!!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 19, 2007)

SO pretty!


----------



## iLust (Apr 19, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE pinup photography! I'm an aspring photographer, and I wish you lived in FL so I could shoot you! (with a camera of course)
Classic and beautiful.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Apr 19, 2007)

Absloutly effin B E A U T I F U L!!!  I love your style as well


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 19, 2007)

very pretty love the polka dot skirt


----------



## ..kels* (Apr 19, 2007)

aww you look so pretty! you definitely have that pinup look.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 19, 2007)

You are a doll!  Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 19, 2007)

wow u look sooo amazing! ur gorgeous


----------



## Brandi Girl (Apr 19, 2007)

Your stunning! Thanks for posting


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 19, 2007)

SO pretty! I love them!!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 19, 2007)

MY GOD YOU ARE HOT!  These pictures are super classy and beautiful!  I love that polka dot skirt, too


----------



## silverblackened (Apr 20, 2007)

Gorgeous. You're obviously a natural at this, LOL.

Do a search for website help; there are quite a few sites out there that explain this stuff pretty well. Some of them have basic templates that you can copy and then tweak for your own use. I'm sure most Specktrettes would be glad to help/give you feedback once you get started, too; just ask!


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 20, 2007)

Holy Wow...those are gorgeous!  You pull the pin up look off incredibly well.  Let's just say I'm *not* showing my husband these!   Just kidding - but you're that hot, mind you...jealous-hot


----------



## Ciara (Apr 20, 2007)

You're such a doll....and you have great curves.
simply gorgeous!!!!


----------



## msmack (Apr 20, 2007)

smokin pics, miss pumpkin! LOVE EM, keep em comin'!


----------



## KMFH (Apr 21, 2007)

Lovely shots, and a lovely body!  WHERE can i get that long skirt with the slit??????  I MUST have one!!!!!!


----------



## geeko (Apr 21, 2007)

looking gorgeous there babe.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Apr 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KMFH* 

 
_Lovely shots, and a lovely body! WHERE can i get that long skirt with the slit?????? I MUST have one!!!!!!_

 
Aaww thanks!
I wish I knew where it is from, it's some vintage skirt I got in a flea market for 1€!!!
If I ever see another one I'll grab it for you though


----------



## Coqui (Apr 21, 2007)

Absolut gorgeous! You look stunnig, love that look!!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 22, 2007)

great photos! you're a natural.


----------



## triccc (Apr 22, 2007)

adorable. 

I LOVE those RED shoes!!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Apr 23, 2007)

Aawww thanks girls!


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 24, 2007)

H-O-T and SMOKIN'!!! You have a rockin' bod and you are simply gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## happy*phantom (Apr 25, 2007)

you're a hot curved woman indeed! you're damn sexy!!!


----------



## hoemygosh (Apr 25, 2007)

these pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Apr 28, 2007)

I got some more pics back!!
Thanks girls for all your kind comments! 

I need a "Stage name" now and a website!


----------



## ElectroCute (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh I love the third pic, and the last two are gorgeous as well! Plus your shoes are awesome too haha


----------



## Urbana (Apr 28, 2007)

you look really good, i like the shape of your body, so womanly


----------



## happy*phantom (Apr 30, 2007)

just tow more words: very professional.


----------



## Bianca (May 3, 2007)

You really rock!!!


----------

